# Lap Choly Cholangiagram with Liver Bx



## Trendale (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
When a liver Bx is performed with a major procedure such as a  Lap Choly, is it appropriate to use code 47001? Iam not sure the difference between that code and using code47100.In the op report it states he used a core bx needle, so that is why I thought it would be code 47001. Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Apr 16, 2008)

For those I also use the 47001


----------



## cmartin (Apr 16, 2008)

me too


----------



## Trendale (Apr 16, 2008)

*Lap Choly with liver bx*

Thanks guys for your input!


----------

